# Do you like anime and manga?



## Loserunwanted (Oct 25, 2020)

Do you like manga and anime? Would you call yourself a fan?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't watch it often but there's a few things I've watched/liked. Like with a lot of TV shows in general there are a bunch I didn't watch the whole way through or I only watched one season or something and didn't continue. The last one I watched was Princess Jellyfish earlier this year but I started watching that several years ago and didn't finish it, so I was basically finishing watching something I started several years ago lol. The concept of Princess Jellyfish would never happen in a Western tv show so I suppose that's something.

I think my favourite anime series that I watched the whole way through was probably Death Note.

I haven't really read any manga since I was a teenager. I read the whole of Fruits Basket (weirdly never watched the anime of that,) one volume of Gravitation, some other bits and pieces. Also a Korean manhwa called Model. Also the first volume of something called boy princess (I think that was a manhwa too.)


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I was into it to an unhealthy degree in adolescence. Nowadays, I still much prefer the artstyle over western animation, but the tropes are tired and I've come to hate how gendered everything is with Japan. I'm sure there are exceptions, and Ghost in the Shell is still my favorite movie.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

I've watched some anime. I've never felt the need to build my identity around it. I like Naruto even though it's sometimes shallow and filled with anime cliches. Thematically I love it though. It's a coming of age story all about insecurities, bonds, tribalism, and divisions between people. All things I care about, but just turn the filler down a notch pls. I love One Piece (just fun to watch imo and the story does actually get interesting). 

I've watched but don't really care about but just watched to satisfy my "Goopy Goblin Anime is So Cool Drooling Gamer Brain":
Bleach
Attack on Titans
Sword Art Online
Fairy Tale

Anime I've watched that I liked quite a bit that I can think of right now:
Cowboy Bebop
Trigun
Durarara
FLCL apparently it has more than 1 season now?!

I tried to read the Berserk manga once because of the influence it had on the video game Dark Souls, but I think it got a little dark even for me so I didn't get that deep into it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not manga. Never cared for it. I use to love anime when it started coming here and you could rent it in videoclubs and barely anyone knew about it.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

No, and I don't know why it's so popular.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> No, and I don't know why it's so popular.


Same here.


----------



## Serbianw0lf (Apr 28, 2018)

@Silent Memory 
@iAmCodeMonkey

Watch Ghost In The Shell 1995, together.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

I like seinen manga like Berserk, Vinland Saga, Vagabond. My favorite being Dorohedoro. I like absurd **** which Japan usually gets right. 

Don't watch much anime though.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think I even know what anime is. Manga as far as I now are those big glossy graphic novels.

I'm not really interested in them as such - but I do like that particular section in the bookshops I used to go to. I'm very fond of glossy types of magazines etc so I quite like the look of them. Also the smell of the paper - I'm very big on that sort of thing, which is maybe a bit strange but I'm sure is quite common.


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

I enjoy anime but I am a lot fussier about it these days.


----------



## inigo15 (Nov 14, 2020)

Very much so. I like to cosplay and attend conventions, which of course 2020 has ruined.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I don't even know what manga is, never heard that before. Among the people I knew we never talked about anime so I knew very little about it besides it being a Japanese thing. I've checked out some anime just out of curiosity but I don't really understand the hype about it.


----------



## zork20001 (Aug 8, 2016)

I have been a big fan of anime for like 10 years now. I like anything good but Isekai anime is definitely my guilty pleasure; if you looked up the 25 best isekai I probably watched them all...Twice. We make fun of women reading romance novels, Isekai anime is the perfect man made equivalent to that. An average loser gets put into a different world where he now has massive power, he then gets hot chicks following him around. This is all top tier inset yourself male fantasy.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I use to watch some anime here and there, usually seinen ones. I really enjoy the art on some of them. But nowadays, I am just not in the mood and motivation for them anymore for the most part. Meanwhile a lot of them, the formula and structure for them are just the same and are predictable. So I got tired of it. I still do enjoy some quality anime films on a rare occasion. Usually the Studio Ghibli or Makoto Shinkai works. 

Never got into manga. It just seems to effort and time consuming for it. And I lack the patience for reading for the most part. My below average comprehension also made it difficult to ever really get into it. I remember all the times I try reading through one, I constantly get confused and lost at the order of the boxes. Other times I get confused trying to match and sync what I read and the pictures together. This always gives me issues trying to follow what I am actually reading and seeing. Again, pretty much just my below average comprehension and information deciphering ability. Interpreting text and visuals and trying to comprehend them always seems to be very ambiguous for me, a problem an average person wouldn't have.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I can't get into new things because my tolerance for novelty is pretty low.

I think I asked people to recommend me stuff but then felt unable to pursue a new experience.


----------



## buggy (Mar 8, 2006)

Used to watch a lot, nowadays less so but I recently've been tuning into "Food Wars" which is a totally ridiculous but at the same time very very fun to watch.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That stuff is for nerrdz



..Ok mayybee


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Yes though I don't watch much these days. I used to rent anime on VHS from a tiny comic book store... fond memories of that.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

When I was younger I followed some, slowly fell out of it as I got into other hobbies. Now I kinda wanna find some recommendations and enjoy with people.


----------



## LunaticCharm1213 (Feb 26, 2021)

I use to be a huge nerd about it when I was in middle school to the point of saving money/ trying to convince my parents to buy me a much of anime ****. I use to like magical girl ones a lot and reverse harem anime’s, but I now cringe a lot about that now. 

I tend to like psychological or suspenseful ones like Death Note, Erased, or Death Parade. 

I don’t really watch a lot of anime now unless I’m really convinced. 

Although I do read a lot of manga and webtoons


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I actually have a copy of the first volume of Death Note in Japanese as well, my mum's Japanese ex-coworker gave it to her to give to me after she was cleaning out her house. (I've seen the anime, it's one of my favourites, though I've only watched several so.)

It also has some pretty great music (some is a bit post-rock sounding,) same with Ghost in the Shell (why do I always do this oh well.)






I usually like villains I guess but L is actually one of the few times I preferred a 'hero' character haha. Might be because he's not the protagonist and I don't like protagonists most of the time though, but I dunno there are some protagonists I like too.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I read some manga occasionally in my never-ending attempt to learn Japanese. I like comedy manga (e.g. Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei, Excel Saga, Azumanga Daioh, Keroro Gunso).


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I would say I'm a casual fan. I'm currently following attack on Titan.
I will watch subs if I absolutely have too, but I prefer to watch it in my own language English.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

i like manga, i got a few of them and loved each and every one of them. junji ito is a blessing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mdb.cxx (Dec 23, 2019)

I watched a few anime years ago, don’t think I’ll get back into it just cause I suck at finishing shows I start lol. 

I haven’t read too many manga but I’ve recently been reading more. I watched Parasyte anime years ago and had been wanting to read the manga for a while so I recently (finally) started that. I’m not sure how different both are because I don’t really remember the anime, but I’m liking the manga so far!
Of the manga I’ve read I definitely like the horror ones more so I think I’m going to stick to those kinds.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

My friends were really into Dragon Ball Z and a few others. I never understood the appeal.


----------



## CeltAngel (Mar 24, 2021)

I don't mind it. I saw a lot of it in the 00s with my then partner who used to frequent the video rental store, but I never got into it as a specific thing, it was just another thing to watch, really. Some was good, some was bad. As I rarely watch TV shows or movies anymore, I don't see it anymore either.


----------



## HowrdJns89 (Apr 5, 2021)

I used to love it very much, but then somehow I stopped watching it altogether, I still had such huge collections of manga))


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I watched several mainstream ones when I was younger, but otaku culture kinda scared me away (went to my school's anime club a few times... not for me).

I've gotten back into watching and reading again recently. Finding myself enchanted more and more.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Loserunwanted said:


> Do you like manga and anime? Would you call yourself a fan?


I don't know where to begin.
I'm old enough to remember the late 70s Battle of the Planets (remixed from Gatchaman), and the 1980s era Robotech and Voltron, as well as super-old school stuff like Speed Racer.

I would love to have a collection (or streaming access) to Battle of the Planets/Gatchaman as well as the original Robotech and Voltron stories. From that point forward, I would occasionally get to watch an anime movie, and enjoyed most of them, though many of the stories were weird sci-fi. I remember the SyFy channel had those movies on a recurring basis.

As of the current 2021 era, again, I'm lost. I'm curious to check them out, but I don't speak Japanese-- and I know that many people insist that the un-dubbed stuff is the most pure, but I don't know. It might be.

I just know that anime goes all over the place thematically nowadays. Relatively serious stuff and blatant comedy stuff, not to mention really creepy sexual-violent stuff, and even soft p_rn based content.

Right now, I'd say if somebody can direct me to something that is light fantasy or sci-fi, not hardcore violent or X-for-sex based, I do have an interest.


----------



## Crowned One (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been watching anime for a long time. I think anime has gotten better in recent years.

If you venture beyond the mainstream series, like the Shonen battle stuff, there's a lot of good stuff.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's the type of thing that I just never found appealing enough on the surface to even bother with. I don't know the first thing about it.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Yes, i do, but i'm reluctant to call myself a fan, because "fans" generally have the ability to keep talking about something. 
I enjoy watching anime, but if you asked me to tell you why i think a certain anime is worth watching, i wouldn't be able to tell you. And i have bad memory. I also haven't seen that many. (just 200-something)
And only read 5 mangas. They were good, but i don't feel like reading more..


----------

